# Hard stomach after birth



## patrick10900 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hello everyone, heres the story. I took in a pregnant cat 9 weeks ago, she had the kittens a week after that. She had a litter of three, all male. The kittens were feeding well and very healthy. They have been eating wet food for the last week. All three keittens were picked up by the families that i found for them yesterday an. This morning i noticed that the mothers stomach is hard. 

Does anyone know anything about this?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*May still have milk*

I can't be positive, she may still have milk. Also, the last mama cat I rescued developed an infection in her milk and became ill. The vet put her on antibiotics. If you can, I'd suggest you bring her to a vet for a positive diagnosis of the problem. If it is infection it could be very serious.


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

There are 2 things I can think of. 
1 it could still be the milk in there, it can make her belly very hard and swollen. 
Another possibility, althougth I dont' know how likely this far afterwards, she might still have a kitten in there. If that is the case please have her screened by a vet. It's good to after a mother has kittens anyways to assure she's still in good health.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, have her screened by a vet and this is a great time to spay her. She could get pregnant again. I too took in a pregnant stray, who will be spayed when the kittens are 8 or so weeks old. If you can't afford a spay, see if the vet or a local shelter will offer a discount.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I know some kittens, and I believe cats too, will have a hard stomach when they are infested with worms. Make sure momma and the kittens are de-wormed.

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

good luck and let us know what happens after the vet


----------

